

Is early science education (K-4) with hands on discovery a good idea? - vrajesh5

kids these days spend 28-32 hours a week in front of a TV compared to 1 hour of lab from second grade. We will be launching our startup shortly and would love to hear any views.
======
anigbrowl
Probably, but but what does your startup do that toys ton't? Are you targeting
schools or parents, are you selling a product or service, are trying to
enhance curriculums or provide something extracurricular? There isn't enough
detail in your question to form an opinion really.

